# AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!



## Rizoma (19. März 2012)

*AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

Auf Fudzilla.com hab ich eine kurze News gefunden das AMD evtl. schon nächsten Monat das Dual GPU Flagschiff HD7990 herrausbringen möchte!
AMD wartet angeblich derzeit nur noch auf die Finalen Benchmarks der GTX680.

Quelle: Radeon HD 7990 coming in April


----------



## baronvonvestholm (19. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

hoffentlich hat das teil jetzt mehr leistung pro chip als die 6990


----------



## Tiz92 (19. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

Rechne auch fest mit der HD 7990 im April als Antwort auf Kepler. 

Eine schnellere Single Chip schickt Ati denke ich vor der HD 8xxx eher nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

Naja ist ja klar das die mit einer HD7990 kommen nur lohnt es sich in meinen Augen nicht so eine Karte zu kaufen da die Chips da immer abgespeckt werden meist...


----------



## Rizoma (19. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Eine schnellere Single Chip schickt Ati denke ich vor der HD 8xxx eher nicht.


 
Dafür würde ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen denn das potenzial vom chip her ist gegeben! Die brauchen ja nur im Bios andere werte als standart angeben schon haben sie die neue Karte, also sehr kleiner Aufwand wenn man das mal so sieht!


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

Ich frag mich wieso die das aber nicht gleich gemacht haben...


----------



## spw (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Naja ist ja klar das die mit einer HD7990 kommen nur lohnt es sich in meinen Augen nicht so eine Karte zu kaufen da die Chips da immer abgespeckt werden meist...



Meines wissens nach ist die hd6990 ein vollausbau und nicht kastriert wie die gtx590. und von den taktraten...ich fahre 930/1480 @ 24/7    unter 90°C

Chip 1 würde 950 /1500 vertragen (3 loops heaven 3.0 tess extreme)

Was ist daran abgespeckt ????   

gutes gehäuse und los gehts


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



spw schrieb:


> Meines wissens nach ist die hd6990 ein vollausbau und nicht kastriert wie die gtx590. und von den taktraten...ich fahre 930/1480 @ 24/7    unter 90°C
> 
> Chip 1 würde 950 /1500 vertragen (3 loops heaven 3.0 tess extreme)
> 
> ...


 

Weil man mit 2x HD6970 schneller dran ist als mit einer HD6990! Und darunter stecken eben 2x HD6970 nur eben etwas abgespeckt!!!
Das war bis jetzt immer so! auch bei der HD5970 die ja 2 abgespeckte HD5870er hatte und deswegen auch langsamer als 2x HD5870 war bzw. ist!


----------



## spw (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Weil man mit 2x HD6970 schneller dran ist als mit einer HD6990! Und darunter stecken eben 2x HD6970 nur eben etwas abgespeckt!!!
> Das war bis jetzt immer so! auch bei der HD5970 die ja 2 abgespeckte HD5870er hatte und deswegen auch langsamer als 2x HD5870 war bzw. ist!


 
Die beiden chips  sind NICHT abgespeckt ! nur die taktraten sind geringer!  aber mit oc komm ich höher als manche hd6970....mach mir nix vor


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



spw schrieb:


> Die beiden chips  sind NICHT abgespeckt ! nur die taktraten sind geringer!  aber mit oc komm ich höher als manche hd6970....mach mir nix vor


 

Also und was ist das wenn die Taktraten geringer sind !? Genau abgespeckt
Ich mach keinem was vor den nicht nur ich  sag das...


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

Die HD 7990 wird DAS Leistungsmonster schlechthin - zum entsprechenden Preis. 

Allerdings dürfte sie leistungsmäßig für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre vollkommen ausreichen - wenn sie nicht vorher schon den Geist aufgibt 

Der Kampf zwischen den ewigen Rivalen bleibt auf jeden Fall spannend  

AMD hat vorgelegt - Nvidia hängt deutlich hinterher, aber beide sind vom gleichen Problem betroffen - die 28nm-Produktion verläuft nicht nach Plan. Sehr ärgerlich, denn es kan ddauern bis die neuen Karten in handelsüblicher Stückzahl lieferbar sind.


----------



## Chinaquads (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

Warten wir erstmal die Finalen Benchmarks der GTX680 ab. Und selbst wenn die 7990 die 680 schlägt ( was ja zu erwarten ist ), so ist es eine DUAL-GPU


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Warten wir erstmal die Finalen Benchmarks der GTX680 ab. Und selbst wenn die 7990 die 680 schlägt ( was ja zu erwarten ist ), so ist es eine DUAL-GPU


 

Wer sagt den das man diese vergleichen tut 
Wenn dann werden GTX690 & HD7990 verglichen aber sonst nichts!


----------



## veteran (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wer sagt den das man diese vergleichen tut
> Wenn dann werden GTX690 & HD7990 verglichen aber sonst nichts!


 
Genauso sehe ich das auch es gibt kein Grund Dualchipkarten mit Singlechipkarten zu vergleichen.
Den Thron bei den Singlekarten machen die gtx 680 und die 7970 unter sich aus.(solange der gk110 noch nicht da ist)
Und bei den Dualkarten schaun wir mal was nvidia noch auf den Markt schmeißt!


----------



## Legacyy (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

Auf der Seite wird doch auch gesagt dass NVidia die GK110 schon bereit hält, wenn AMD die 7990 Released, um damit zurückzuschlagen. Das wird mal wieder n schönes Duell werden  


> but we also heard that Nvidia has its own dual GK104 card ready to counter attack.


----------



## Jan565 (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Auf der Seite wird doch auch gesagt dass NVidia die GK110 schon bereit hält, wenn AMD die 7990 Released, um damit zurückzuschlagen. Das wird mal wieder n schönes Duell werden


 
Und dann kommt irgendwann Canary Island. Es ist ein hin und her.

Aber ich bin wirklich mal spannt was NV auf die Beine gestellt hat!


----------



## Adam West (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieso die das aber nicht gleich gemacht haben...


 
Vielleicht zur Abschätzung des Aufwandes. Sie "wissen" jetzt in etwa, was NV schafft und können "besser" darauf reagieren?


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

Hoffentlich verbessert man bei der 7990 endlich mal Crossfire damit man was MR, IL und Treibersupport zumindest auf das Niveau der nVidia Dual GPU Karten kommt.

mfg


----------



## Westcoast (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

so ein monster wie  die amd 7990 brauche ich nicht unter full HD. um die 800 euro soll die karten kosten, ist eine menge geld.
ich kaufe lieber eine karte für 400 euro und in 2 jahren dann wieder eine für 400 euro mit aktuellen features der neuen generation.

wenn nvidia eine dualkarte aus GK104 bastelt, wird amd das leben schwer gemacht. die gtx 690 wäre dann stärker als eine amd 7990.
man sieht ja auch, dass die gtx 680 eine amd 7970 leicht schlägt. 

der GK110 wird denke ich gtx 780 heissen und  nicht vor herbst erscheinen, also der vollausbau. dann könnte es passieren, dass amd mit 8er reihe zurückschlägt.


----------



## bulldozer (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat das teil jetzt mehr leistung pro chip als die 6990


Ist doch irgendwie logisch oder?
Wieso sollten sie Dual-GPU Karte auf den Markt bringen die langsamer als der Vorgänger ist?
Zumal die HD 7970 schon teilweise verdammt nah an die 6990 rankommt.



spw schrieb:


> *Meines wissens nach ist die hd6990 ein vollausbau und nicht kastriert wie die gtx590*. und von den taktraten...ich fahre 930/1480 @ 24/7 unter 90°C
> 
> Chip 1 würde 950 /1500 vertragen (3 loops heaven 3.0 tess extreme)
> 
> ...


 


spw schrieb:


> *Die beiden chips sind NICHT abgespeckt ! nur die taktraten sind geringer*! aber mit oc komm ich höher als manche hd6970....mach mir nix vor


Da bist du im Falle der GTX 590 falsch informiert.
Die 590 besteht aus zwei GF110 im Vollausbau mit jeweils 512 Shader und hat ebenfalls nur verringerte Taktraten, genau wie die HD 6990.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Also und was ist das wenn die Taktraten geringer sind !? Genau abgespeckt
> Ich mach keinem was vor den nicht nur ich sag das...


 
Nein, spw bezieht sich auf den physikalischen Ausbau der GPU, sprich Anzahl der Shadereinheiten und ich sehe das auch so.
Wären das kastrierte Chips mit weniger Shadereinheiten dann könnte man von einem Teilausbau oder "abgespeckt" sprechen aber im Falle der HD 6990 und GTX 590 kommt jeweils zwei mal der Vollausbau der GPU vor (GF110, 512 SP und Cayman XT, 384 (4D) Shader) nur sind die GPU's lediglich niedriger getaktet was man aber mittels OC locker wieder rausholen kann.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> *Weil man mit 2x HD6970 schneller dran ist als mit einer HD6990*! Und darunter stecken eben 2x HD6970 nur eben etwas abgespeckt!!!
> Das war bis jetzt immer so! auch bei der HD5970 die ja 2 abgespeckte HD5870er hatte und deswegen auch langsamer als 2x HD5870 war bzw. ist!


Nicht wenn du sie mit gleichem Takt betreibst.............. Wie gesagt, die HD 6990 birgt zwei mal den vollen Cayman XT mit allen 384 Shadereinheiten aktiv nur eben mit etwas niedrigerem Speicher- und Chiptakt. Takt ist aber nunmal eine relative Größe die sich verändern lässt und OC'st du die 6990 auf 6970 Taktraten wird es keinen Unterschied geben.


----------



## LordCama (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



XE85 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich verbessert man bei der 7990 endlich mal Crossfire damit man was MR, IL und Treibersupport zumindest auf das Niveau der nVidia Dual GPU Karten kommt.



In letzter zeit ist der treibersupport von AMD ganz in ordnung, nicht zu vergleichen mit dem von ATI


----------



## Westcoast (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

bulldozer 

du darfst nicht vergessen, dass eine dualkarte eine enorme hitzeentwicklung hat. wenn man die taktraten erhöht, ist meist eine wasserkühlung notwendig.
und bei last sind dualgpukarten enorm laut, hört sich an wie ein hubschrauber, die amd 6990 habe ich unter last gehört.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

Wird da etwa mal AMD mit der Holzhammermethode kontern wenn die 680 die 7970 schlägt?
Verkehrte Welt


----------



## Rizoma (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



LordCama schrieb:


> In letzter zeit ist der treibersupport von AMD ganz in ordnung, nicht zu vergleichen mit dem von ATI


 
Also für mich als 7950 Nutzer ist gerade in letzter zeit der Support schlecht denn ich warte immer noch auf den Wundertreiber! 

Spaß bei Seite! Er ist ok.


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



LordCama schrieb:


> In letzter zeit ist der treibersupport von AMD ganz in ordnung, nicht zu vergleichen mit dem von ATI



Kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, hatte schon länger keine AMD Karte - Ich bezog mich bei meiner Aussage auf einen Test der 6990 in der PCGH Print wo man diese Punkte bemängelte und als deutlich schlechter als bei nvidias Dual GPU Karte bewertete. Daher sollte man da deutlich nachlegen - der längste Balken ist halt nicht alles.

mfg


----------



## Gast1666645802 (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



> In letzter zeit ist der treibersupport von AMD ganz in ordnung, nicht zu vergleichen mit dem von ATI


Der Witz daran: der Treibersupport kommt immer noch vom selben ATI-Team aus Toronto, welches auch noch explizit als ATI firmiert


----------



## Adam West (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



XE85 schrieb:


> ...der längste Balken ist halt nicht alles.
> mfg


 
Nur komisch, dass alle user und sogar die PCGH "news" immerwieder davon sprechen "AMDs blabla" geschlagen, oder "NVs blabla" geschlagen, nur weil die fps Zahl auf einer Seite höher ist. 

Wenns nach diesem Forum hier geht, ist primär "der längste Balken" genau *das*, was hier zählt (und sich die meisten eh nur anschauen und den Rest "überlesen") 

MfG


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



Adam West schrieb:


> Nur komisch, dass alle user und sogar die PCGH  "news" immerwieder davon sprechen "AMDs blabla" geschlagen, oder "NVs  blabla" geschlagen, nur weil die fps Zahl auf einer Seite höher ist.



Hast du die Print gelesen? Dort wird nämlich genau nicht nach der Balkenlänge gegangen. Das ganze wird sogar schon im Online Artikel Fazit angerissen: Geforce GTX 590 im Test: Triumphiert der doppelte Fermi über die Radeon HD 6990? - grafikkarte, fermi, geforce, nvidia - Seite 10



> Einen positiven Aspekt bietet die Geforce GTX 590 aber noch: Die  Ausprägung der Mikroruckler ist bei Nvidia wie gehabt im Mittel  geringer, je nach Titel und Bildrate stören diese aber genauso wie bei  AMDs Radeon HD 6990 (mehr zu diesem Thema in der PCGH 05/2011)



Dazu kommt das bei PCGH keine Dual GPU Karte eine Empfehlung für Spielerechner bekommt - obwohl sie den längeren Balken hat. Hier wird also minichten nur an der Balkenlänge gemessen.



Adam West schrieb:


> (und sich die meisten eh nur anschauen und den Rest "überlesen")
> 
> MfG



Selbst Schuld mMn wenn man die Hälfte überliest und nur das sieht was man sehen möchte - Aber du hast schon recht, leider ist das Heute gang und gebe.

mfg


----------



## Adam West (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



XE85 schrieb:


> Hast du die Print gelesen? Dort wird nämlich genau nicht nach der Balkenlänge gegangen. Das ganze wird sogar schon im Online Artikel Fazit angerissen: Geforce GTX 590 im Test: Triumphiert der doppelte Fermi über die Radeon HD 6990? - grafikkarte, fermi, geforce, nvidia - Seite 10
> Dazu kommt das bei PCGH keine Dual GPU Karte eine Empfehlung für Spielerechner bekommt - obwohl sie den längeren Balken hat. Hier wird also minichten nur an der Balkenlänge gemessen.
> mfg


 
I know I know.Deswegen meinte ich ja, wenns nach dem Forum geht (oder wohl eher der User) bzw. nach den News (nicht alle). Es wird eben primät die Leistung betrachtet, der Rest, der durchaus auch sehr wichtig ist, kommt mehr als kleine Beigabe dazu... 

Es wird halt zu selten/nie oder nur flüchtig auf die anderen Aspekte geschaut. Ein Balken lässt sich ja auch viel einfacher "analysieren"


----------



## EpicFail (20. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

AMD HD 7990 specs show up


----------



## ghost13 (21. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*

*Westcoast: "man sieht ja auch, dass die gtx 680 eine amd 7970 leicht schlägt."*

hhm.. also da hast de ja wohl nicht die gleichen Angaben wie ich...

Die gtx680 wird DEFINITIV langsamer sein als eine HD7970
Ich hol mir aber eh eine R7850 Twin Frozr und Modde das Bios zu einer 70ger !
Preis/Leistung wird auch wieder Besser sein als NV Karten


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. März 2012)

*AW: AMD HD7990 evtl. schon nächsten Monat!*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Auf der Seite wird doch auch gesagt dass NVidia die GK110 schon bereit hält, wenn AMD die 7990 Released, um damit zurückzuschlagen. Das wird mal wieder n schönes Duell werden


 
GK110 ist nicht, wiederhole: NICHT, das dual GK104-Teil.


----------

